# schriftart (otf-datei)



## mr-sansibar (30. März 2005)

Hallo !
Und zwar möchte ich eine schriftart myriad in einer ebene bearbeiten, aber photoshop kann es nicht finden, obwohl ich es in die entsprechende ordner reingetan habe. kann es sein das photoshop mit otf. dateien nicht arbeiten kann.

für jede hilfe bin ich dankbar.

mfg


----------



## blount (30. März 2005)

Hi mr-sansibar,

normalerweise hat Photoshop keine Probleme mit
OpenType- Schriften. Manchmal hilf ein Neustart
von Windows Wunder ^^.

Ansonsten probiere doch mal die Schrift über den
Adobe Type Manager hinzuzufügen.


----------

